# Palpated at day 33 and nothing.



## jayveechun

Hi

My dog, GSD 2 years and 3 mos, is currently *33* days pregnant if you go by the first mating: May 7th. We mated her again on the 9th and the 11th. My vet and I did a vaginal smear to estimate the best days for mating and followed his recommendation. All three matings tied with a proven stud.

Her *appetite picked up a week* after mating, and note she's never been a foodie. She didn't get morning sickness, in fact *her appetite just got bigger until week 5*. She ate her ration instantly and looked as though she was still hungry. Her body got bigger a bit, thicker, as though she just had a good meal. Note that the amount of Petcurean Go Natural Chicken I gave was *still the same as pre-breeding: 3 cups.*

By week 5 (presently,) her appetite went down but she still ate. She just finished her food slower, around 20 minutes. I also added a bit more to her breakfast as said in most guides for pregnancy.

The vet came by today, *day 33, and palpated her but found nothing*. I'm kinda disappointed BUT I know that *day 33 is typically a bit late to palpate*. And we can't deny she did get bigger a bit.

Has anyone had this? You think she's still pregnant?:help:

Thanks.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I usually palpate between day 25 and 28. At that time, they feel like grapes. Sometimes that late(33) the puppies feel more like intestines than babies.
She might be carrying high.
Does she have a sticky clear discharge?That was always my 100% guarantee of pregnancy.


----------



## jayveechun

wyominggrandma said:


> I usually palpate between day 25 and 28. At that time, they feel like grapes. Sometimes that late(33) the puppies feel more like intestines than babies.
> She might be carrying high.
> Does she have a sticky clear discharge?That was always my 100% guarantee of pregnancy.


Hi. Well I wasn't able to palpate since I'm not really experienced and might prod too much to damage the puppies. I left the palpating to the vet 

I'll keep a lookout for the discharge. I do see like some whitish residue but not really something stringy or copious. Does that count? Haha or maybe that's normal vaginal discharge?

Thanks.


----------



## robinhuerta

Do not put 100% confidence in palpation....wait a while longer and try an ultrasound, or even an x ray as she gets farther along.
I had a female "palpated" at 31 days....could not feel anything...she later delivered (by c-section) 12 puppies.

Palpation is a "tool" to assist in verifying pregnancy, as great as it *can* be...it isn't 100% correct.
Best wishes!

ETA: Clear discharge...yes, my pregnant females often have it, and we consider it a sign of conception.


----------



## jayveechun

robinhuerta said:


> Do not put 100% confidence in palpation....wait a while longer and try an ultrasound, or even an x ray as she gets farther along.
> I had a female "palpated" at 31 days....could not feel anything...she later delivered (by c-section) 12 puppies.
> 
> Palpation is a "tool" to assist in verifying pregnancy, as great as it *can* be...it isn't 100% correct.
> Best wishes!
> 
> ETA: Clear discharge...yes, my pregnant females often have it, and we consider it a sign of conception.


Hi. Yup I'm not putting all my faith in the palpation. Just that well, we tried a season before and she didn't get pregnant. So it's like a downer but it's not completely hopeless.

Will wait and see. 

I'm still on the look out for the discharge. She just, again, has a moist vulva with the discharge but it's not copious. It's very little.


----------



## jayveechun

Hi guys, just an update

If pregnant we're at day 61 from the first mating and 57 from the last.

A few nights ago she started to sort of claw on the floors. I assume this is nesting because when it's time to head to her kennel to sleep or eat, she lies down and starts to claw on the floor.

Moreover, yesterday, clear mucus discharge was there, a few inches long. I'm assuming mucus plug but can't be certain. Last time we tried to get her pregnant, she did have this but wasn't pregnant at all.

So right now I'm just waiting. She still is not big, no appetite increase. She looks normal. Nipples are normal, just those signs I typed above. What do you guys think?


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Can you xray her?


----------



## jayveechun

Hi

Vet's coming in later for check-up


----------



## Gilly1331

Keep us updated. Wishing you luck.


----------



## jayveechun

Hi guys

About 4 days ago, you can *squeeze milk* from her nipples.

She's kinda small to be pregnant to me. I'm here prepared in case she did conceive last May. I have nylon, towels, thermometer, aspirator, etc.

Have you guys had this experience? She's not showing at all *but exactly in week 9, she gets milk, mucus, and nesting*? She stopped nesting though since last week.

Shouldn't her puppies drop before birth? She's day 65 from her first mating (from day 10 of her heat), day 63 (from day 12 of her heat) from her 2nd mating, and day 61 (from day 14 of her heat) from her last breeding.

She's eating now, no appetite increase, still the usual amount pre-breeding, with just half a cup added since she wont' really eat more than that.


----------



## Catu

It could be a false pregnancy. I would X-ray, or better to do an ultrasound, to be 100% sure there is any pup and if it's alive. Personally, it would scare me the risk of miscarriage past day 65, given mating ocurred, consierating the costs of th exam vs the risks of pyometra.


----------



## Chris Wild

I would do an x-ray to see if she is really pregnant or having a false pregnancy. You want to know for sure. It is possible that she only has 1 or 2 pups, which would be few enough she wouldn't look hugely pregnant and appetite may not change. That's also few enough that active labor might not be stimulated and a c-section may be required to preven the pups from dying and decaying in there. X-ray will tell you for sure.


----------



## KatsMuse

Just curious....What did the vet say on the 7th?


----------



## selzer

Definitely do an x-ray. 

If she is not pregnant, you can put the whelping box away, and up the training and the signs of false pregnancy will dissipate. If she is pregnant than you are prepared, probably for a small litter, possibly for a c-section. 

Good luck, and let us know.


----------



## Elektra2167

jayveechun said:


> Last time we tried to get her pregnant, she did have this but wasn't pregnant at all.


So you bred her the first time at about a year and 9 months old if she was 2 and 3 months at the breeding time? Or is that her age now? She may not be taking. It is perfectly normal for some to go through false pregnancies. 
But at this point I would seriously consider an ultrasound.


----------



## Gilly1331

Did the vet ever come out that day to assist you?


----------



## Danielle609

anything yet?


----------

